# Eating well while sailing



## sam al (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Fellow sailors 
I have to share this with you all ! I purchased eight meals called (chef 5 minute meals) they are self heated in a box and I can store them in my boat for up to five years, so not knowing what I got my self into but I tried the first meals (Beef with Chili) and it was fantastic!! has the heating pad and was ready in about five minutes, no oven, microwave, or power needed to heat it up !! I love it, I decided to purchase more to store in my boat so I could sail without any headaches, worring what to eat next.
Cheers to all and have a great sailing.

Sam


----------



## shanedennis (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool! My wife goes a little nuts when she get's hungry. I like to have a quick "fix" on hand. Fixing meals can be be work in a moving boat.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

pretty kewl I must say.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like MRE's Meals Ready to Eat! Or just, Meals Rejected by Everyone!....Dale


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

When I check it out, t was on a page that included First Aid help. Connection?????

We have a . . . . cozy 25 footer. Our average menu is 

Pancakes and sausage

Italian sandwiches with fresh cut veggies

Chicken Alfredo, garlic bread and Chianti 

I don't know if I could bring myself to each something that could almost pass on with boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

sam al said:


> Hi Fellow sailors
> I have to share this with you all ! I purchased eight meals called (chef 5 minute meals) they are self heated in a box and I can store them in my boat for up to five years, so not knowing what I got my self into but I tried the first meals (Beef with Chili) and it was fantastic!! has the heating pad and was ready in about five minutes, no oven, microwave, or power needed to heat it up !! I love it, I decided to purchase more to store in my boat so I could sail without any headaches, worring what to eat next.
> Cheers to all and have a great sailing.
> 
> Sam


Sam,

With all due respect, $10 for a 9 Oz "meal" doesn't make a whole lott'a sense to me. If you want long term storage provisions, look into Mountain House Freeze Dried or similar. With nothing more than a small tea kettle and a Sea Swing stove one can have hot meals in about 15 minutes, even in horrible conditions. Ya' think?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Amazon sells these in packs of 6 for about $35. 

I may have to try it. Sounds like a great backpacking idea.


----------

